# One is good. Two is better.



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What's wrong with that??? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That's an engineered ADA offset


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice.... that's to hang your tools when you work on it...... lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's a Trombone Trap...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

A trap is a terrible thing to waste. If you have 2 traps, use them, sideways if you have to.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Home Depot gone wild!


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Redwood said:


> That's a Trombone Trap...


You should hear it when it backs up.... and it will.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

That hack obviously enjoys water parks


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Pure genius !! Lmao


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Could have got the markup by sticking with chrome, wouldn't have to sell 2 and what's that accordion connection? Saw something like that for a tub before and had a laugh.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Coolcanuck said:


> Could have got the markup by sticking with chrome, wouldn't have to sell 2 and what's that accordion connection? Saw something like that for a tub before and had a laugh.


I see those a lot due to a pet peeve of mine. That being when a sink with the drain located too close to the wall that a trap will not work straight out. 

An offset grid drain or opening the wall to offset the trap arm would be my solution


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


You did that on purpose. It's a set up tell us the truth


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

But that is the way the expert (in the plumbing aisle) at the home improvement center told him to do it!


----------

